# gas-tight



## ISDORA

Gas-Tightness:  impermeable al gas??????????

Please, help`.


----------



## psicutrinius

Más bien "estanco al gas"


----------



## eumenes

estanqueidad a gases???


----------



## ISDORA

Are you sure????

no me suenan esos términos
aquí va:. These filters are within a gas-tight container 
 
Another suggestion?


----------



## abeltio

si, estamos seguros.


----------



## ccugalde

Hola
¿como te suena "hermético al gas"? es otra opcion
saludos


----------



## Mafelo505

Creo que *hermético* es el término más apropiado, sin agregar 'al gas' que resulta redundante, ver definición del DRAE:

*hermético**, ca**.*(De _Hermes_).*1.* adj. Que se cierra de tal modo que no deja pasar el aire u otros fluidos.

Saludos


----------



## eumenes

Si se trata de un ensayo es necesario agregar "gas" puesto que este ensayo se realiza usando gas a una cierta presión. Otra cosa es que si se trata de una propiedad lo mejor es usar estanqueidad o hermeticidad. Digo esto porque la palabra es "tightness", si fuera "tight" sería estanco o hermético.


----------



## ISDORA

Muchas gracias.

La verdad es que es la traducción del manual de una máquina CA (Atmósfera Controlada).

¿algún diccionario bilingüe técnico online?


----------



## eumenes

Como ya dijo ABELTIO ... estamos seguros!! y son términos técnicos también!!!


----------



## Appletree

Hola, 

La propiedad de la máquina en sí es la estanqueidad, en este caso al gas, y el adjetivo es efectivamente estanco. 

Estoy con una traducción técnica inversa y así lo dice mi texto en español.


----------



## wrawri

Hola.... yo quisiera saber si ustedes tienen una traducción apropiada para este termino, es decir, de modo inverso al que estaba en discusión previamente. Lo que estoy leyendo trata a cerca de yacimientos de gas natural.


----------



## Cubanboy

ISDORA said:


> Gas-Tightness:  impermeable al gas??????????
> 
> Please, help`.



*Ambos términos son correctos:



''estanco/hermético al gas''.*


----------



## Cubanboy

wrawri said:


> Hola.... yo quisiera saber si ustedes tienen una traducción apropiada para este termino, es decir, de modo inverso al que estaba en discusión previamente. Lo que estoy leyendo trata a cerca de yacimientos de gas natural.



*tight gas - gas comprimido.*


----------

